
Sunsetting Hire - gdeglin
https://support.google.com/hire/answer/9460306
======
cbisnett
I wonder if Google has unintentionally created a self-reinforcing feedback
loop where potential customers don’t trust the products will be supported for
more than 24 months which leads to limited adoption which in turn leads to the
products being canceled before 24 months. Pair that with other HN comments
that have described a situation where it’s easier to get promoted from
launching a product vs maintaining an existing product. I understand the
startup-like culture where they are looking for huge successes but I think
they abandon these products before they’ve had enough time or exposure.

~~~
smt88
After the Hangouts/Allo/Duo debacle, I've done exactly this. I'll never put
time into a new Google product again. My projects don't use G Suites or Cloud,
either.

I can't be the only one.

~~~
manigandham
G Suite and Google Cloud are very different. GSuite is the enterprise version
of the consumer apps which have billions of users so it's not going anywhere.
Google Cloud has potential to meet or exceed adtech revenue and has some very
big commercial customers.

It's these smaller apps that suffer because $400/month isn't enough to make a
difference at Google scale. They do have a mandate to keep innovating but it's
a strange cycle where the company produces some great software and then
abandons it due to lack of success, because it's already too successful.

~~~
Jasper_
> G Suite and Google Cloud are very different. GSuite is the enterprise
> version of the consumer apps which have billions of users so it's not going
> anywhere.

Hire was a G Suite app.

~~~
manigandham
It integrate into G-Suite but Hire is a separate application with its own
subscription. I think it's clear that the G-Suite core services (email,
calendar, productivity) are not going to be shutdown.

~~~
zonidjan
Until you realize that Hangouts is a core service which is being shutdown.

~~~
vel0city
Hangouts Meet (the core Google Suite version) isn't being shut down and is
already pretty separate from the classic Google Hangouts in many ways.

------
n42
What is humorous to me is that Google is hurting users who typically have the
most influence over SaaS integrations at their company (managers) by taking
away a tool that helped them deal with the part of their job most of them hate
the most (hiring/recruiting).

If it hasn't been obvious yet to managers watching this, Google's software is
not a safe investment for you to make for your company. It is only a matter of
time until you will suddenly have to divert your time to figuring out how to
migrate away from a Good Tool to a Less Good Tool because Google built it well
then took it away. Swapping a tool like this is an abysmal resource sink for
you and your company.

This is not the first, second, third, fourth or even fifth time this has
happened, but this one should hit close to home.

Google's software is not a safe investment for you to make for your company.

~~~
kayoone
Well to that extent, most other SaaS products which are affordable for SMBs
are not a safe investment either, it's not that non-google companies/startup
never shut down. Actually most SaaS startups fail.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
Profits that don't register for Google can make a sensible business for a
smaller company.

~~~
lonelappde
Do you think Bebop would have survived if Google never tried to buy it? Or if
Google poached the key staff but didn't buy the company?

------
traek
This makes sense, Hire was born out of Bebop (founded by Diane Greene, former
VMware founder/CEO).

Google acquihired Bebop to get Diane Greene as head of Google Cloud (which is
why this product was lumped under their cloud division), but she left Google
earlier this year. No reason for Google to keep it running now.

~~~
xg15
So I guess we now passed the aqui-hire (acquire a company you're not
interested in to get the people you want) and arrived at the prod-hire: Build
a product you're not interested in to acquire a company you're not interested
in to get the people you want.

~~~
stephenr
... until they leave.

------
Dwolb
Hire user here. IMO the product was functional (and cheap relative to the
market) but not good.

There were a lot of UX quirks that made it feel like an outside consultancy
slapped some “Material” design on a pre-built app and called it a day.

Really I would’ve liked to see a product like this be a meta-layer on top of
GSuite productivity tools. ie Interview feedback forms should be a Forms form,
the job board should be more like Sites.

From a strategic standpoint I had no idea why they pursued this particular
product. The output here never seemed particularly well-aligned to any
strategic motive.

~~~
xmprt
> From a strategic standpoint I had no idea why they pursued this particular
> product

A manager wanted a promotion

------
nprateem
Looking through [https://killedbygoogle.com](https://killedbygoogle.com) most
of the projects look like crappy side projects so I can understand why a
multibillion dollar company would kill them off.

My favourite one they killed was this one though:

Google Ride Finder

Killed almost 10 years ago, Google Ride Finder was a service that used GPS
data to pinpoint and map the location of taxis, limos, and shuttle vehicles
available for hire in 10 U.S. metro areas. It was over 4 years old.

A taxi app... Close, but no cigar.

------
aeternum
Companies are going to avoid new Google offerings given this behavior.

They marketed Hire by Google hard. Glad we didn't sign up and waste
integration effort on this.

~~~
markmark
Are going to? They already are. I will no longer consider a Google product for
work purposes. Even for big stuff they are committed to like their cloud
offering there is no confidence that individual features within it they you
rely on won't get killed off.

~~~
misiti3780
you dont use gmail or google apps for business? i think their mail and
docs/sheets are not a risk. everything else i wouldnt place a bet on

~~~
tomjen3
Once I started doing just a little advanced stuff in Microsoft Word I realized
how poor Google Doc is. You can't define your own style for crying out loud,
you have to redefine an existing one.

~~~
dhimes
Yeah- Google Doc's main advantage was sharability- especially for people who
couldn't figure out how to deal with attachments or network servers.

------
nexuist
"It was built mostly for small to medium sized businesses, with a price that
ranged from $200 to $400 a month depending on how many G Suite licenses you
needed."

Hm. Does that price seem too high? When I think small business I think mom and
pop restaurants or utility stores. Would they be willing to pay so much per
month just to hire people which they'll inevitably have to pay for anyways? Do
small and medium businesses hire at such large rates to justify this expense?

Obviously I'm just armchair generaling here, I'm sure G Suite's sales team
crunched the numbers to make sure they made sense. But they don't make sense
to me, and I'm wondering if someone can explain why.

~~~
wheelerwj
small business is defined as anything up to 500 people. mom and pop,
restaurants are in the same group but it covers a pretty big swath.

~~~
kensai
500 people is a small business? Wow, definitely this definition is not used in
Europe.

~~~
kayoone
the EU guidelines says <= 250 employees, Germany's KMU is defined as <= 500
employees

~~~
kensai
Why the negative points?

Exactly in both definitions, the French and the German, the M means MEDIUM.
500 is NOT a SMALL business. It's at least a medium one.

~~~
rswail
The generic term in industry is SME, ie Small to Medium Enterprise. Mom and
Pop stores often don't even qualify as "Small".

------
nateps
I'm the founder and CTO of Lever, YC S12. I also worked at Google as a PM
prior to founding Lever.

Let me know how I can help if anyone has questions! We're a great alternative
to Google Hire.

~~~
jacob_rezi
Wow cool to find you like this.

We built a resume software which focuses exactly on working with ats
([https://rezi.io/](https://rezi.io/))

We plan to make resume formats specific to certain types of ATS, Lever being
amongst the first we hope to work with.

Any way this message can spark that conversation? Our users & hiring partners
love the idea.

~~~
shusson
[https://rezi.io](https://rezi.io) is returning a 500 page :(

~~~
jacob_rezi
thanks for the notice - all sorted now

------
Scipio_Afri
Can we just combine all services Google cuts in the last month into a mega
post on the say 14th of every month?

~~~
DesiLurker
[https://killedbygoogle.com/](https://killedbygoogle.com/)

~~~
eindiran
I remember clicking on that a while back on thinking there weren't _that_ many
products listed there. They must have filled in a lot of killed-off-projects
because now I'm struck by what a large number of projects are in the
graveyard.

~~~
SanchoPanda
The age at the end of each one makes it genuinely sad. Well done them.

------
gatsby
Almost every successful Google product over the last 15 years has been the
result of acquiring an already-built product and marketing + distributing it
well: Youtube, Nest, Waze, Doubleclick, Android.

Products that are organically created within Google (even Google Hire, created
via acquihire) have a pretty awful track record.

~~~
lquist
Gmail? Google maps? Chrome?

~~~
gatsby
Gmail is 15 years old.

Maps is ~15 years old (and was the combination of several acquisitions in the
maps space: Keyhole, Where2, Zipdash, etc.)

Chrome is 11 years old + extremely successful, but my point still stands.

~~~
Iv
Plus Chrome is not really a product as, to my knowledge, it generates zero
income.

~~~
wmf
Firefox and Safari generate tons of money for Google via search referrals so
Chrome would have billions in revenue if it was valued the same way.

~~~
jldugger
Indeed, when you value Chrome's market share in terms of traffic acquisition,
it's pretty straightforward. Especially since they designed it from the ground
up to do more searches.

------
wilkystyle
Every time there's a post about a Google service being shut down, there are
the usual remarks. I'm not saying they aren't deserved, but I'm curious if
there's an alternate perspective here? Perhaps sunsetting these services
ultimately leads to a more trim and lean Google, and better profit margins?
Put another way, is it just the HN circle that is so put off by this?

~~~
pwinnski
The two positions don't seem to be in any conflict: I'm sure it is good for
Google to shut these services down. I'm sure it does result in a leaner and
more profitable company. The end result is still that Google cannot be trusted
to keep any service running that isn't extremely profitable, and people who
come to depend on these less-profitable services still end up orphaned.

~~~
lumost
Google has largely failed to diversify. In contrast with Amazon, or Microsoft
they only have two closely coupled revenue lines ( search and ads ). Overall
this makes them vulnerable to a shift in the marketplace such as increased
demand for privacy.

~~~
enos_feedler
Privacy and ads can co-exist

~~~
stephenr
In the way google does it?

They're apparently not interested in offering an ad service that just shows
ads related to the topic of the site/article (or that have identified the
types/topics of sites/articles they wish the ad to appear on), the way that
e.g. magazine ads would be "targeted".

------
jmtame
Founder and CEO of Agave.com here. We're a new player in the space and we've
focused on making it easy for startups to get going quickly with an ATS that
doesn't suck. If you're interested in a demo or getting an invite to join (we
haven't launched publicly yet), shoot me an email at jared@agave.com.

~~~
dennisgorelik
Do you have an XML job feed?

We are aggregating jobs from ATS-es.

[https://www.postjobfree.com/include-job-
feed](https://www.postjobfree.com/include-job-feed)

~~~
jmtame
Hi Dennis, we do support XML job feeds for all of our customer accounts,
including those on the free plan.

------
ahupp
Does google actually have a worse track record on shutdowns than the average
startup? Random 10 person companies shut down all the time, but we seem to pay
extra attention when it's a 10 person team inside Google.

~~~
4ntonius8lock
When I get involved with a random 10 person company, I know what I'm getting
into.

Using the google brand provides(provided) a sense of respectability and deeper
pockets/longer term vision.

Some users, I believe rightfully so, feel betrayed by google's lackadaisical
approach to starting and shutting down projects. Especially when comparing the
effort to market vs create a great product. Like google +, it was shoved down
people's throats, only to be tossed.

~~~
wpietri
This all seems pretty fair to me.

I know how to evaluate a startup's potential failure. Who's funding them? How
much money do they have? How popular are they? How solid's the product? What
are the founders like? Heck, for a lot of small startups, you can just ask to
talk to the CEO if it's what it will take to close the deal. And I have a good
idea of the conditions under which they'll throw in the towel.

But Google product success seems to depend entirely on internal politics,
which are completely opaque to me. As traek explains, this product only exists
at Google because Google wanted to hire the company's CEO:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20815572](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20815572)

And it stopped existing because she left Google. How could I possibly predict
that? Better just to stay away, I figure, unless it's an obvious money-maker
or has high strategic value.

~~~
jldugger
> And it stopped existing because she left Google. How could I possibly
> predict that?

It's pretty easy really, and you don't have to predict Google executive
tenures: if the founder of a service you are considering using sells the
company to Google and runs a completely different product division afterwards,
even if that service doesn't immediately sunset and lives on as a vanity
project, it will die of neglect. The founder focuses on the job they were
hired for, and the competition will not remain in stasis like the service
inevitably does.

~~~
4ntonius8lock
Ah, so the solution is to understand the internal culture of every company you
do business with?

Our definition of 'easy really' might be very different. In fact, whenever
someone talks about complex topics and starts off with 'easy really' I cringe.
There's a certain perspective people have to have to use such language, and
that perspective is very far from my general understanding that 'reality is
complex'.

~~~
jldugger
> Ah, so the solution is to understand the internal culture of every company
> you do business with?

I'm comfortable treating this as a universal constant. Any company that buys a
startup and immediately promotes their CEO to a different department never
cared about the startup they just bought.

------
ulfw
I stopped using every Google product besides Search and Maps. Still have
Photos but thats replaceable. Oh and Youtube, which is not replaceable.
Haven’t used Gmail in a decade and no use for all the other stuff that no one
knows if it will be around next year or not. Sorry to say but that what it has
become.

~~~
suzzer99
I still have the old picasa executable so I can use it on new or reinstalled
computers. It's great for browsing all the images and videos on your computer.

~~~
ulfw
Sadly doesn't run on Macs using Catalina anymore

------
nateps
I'm the founder and CTO of Lever
([https://www.lever.co](https://www.lever.co)), a similar product and part of
YC S12. I recommend you check us out!

I was also a PM at Google from 2007-2011. A big part of why I left and founded
Lever is that I'm super passionate about enterprise software, and vertical
enterprise software (even in huge markets) isn't aligned well with Google's
core business.

~~~
generalpf
I use Lever at work and it’s absolutely excellent.

~~~
nateps
Thank you! I appreciate the support. Means a lot.

------
stanislavb
Yet another one hits the Google Graveyard [https://www.saashub.com/google-
graveyard](https://www.saashub.com/google-graveyard)

~~~
codyogden
Yeah. They definitely kill things.
[https://killedbygoogle.com](https://killedbygoogle.com)

------
xvector
Nothing new under the sunset. [https://gcemetery.co](https://gcemetery.co)

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Use [https://killedbygoogle.com/](https://killedbygoogle.com/) ! It's open
source, and writes savage tweets. It also answers a question I usually have to
ask about shut down Google products: What was it in the first place?

Someone already has a PR to add Hire:
[https://github.com/codyogden/killedbygoogle/pull/567](https://github.com/codyogden/killedbygoogle/pull/567)

~~~
sduff
Yep, that was me. I closed the PR before ready, but Cody quickly sorted it
out.

~~~
codyogden
Cheers. :) Thanks for the PR!

------
rvz
While this is splendid news of another fallen Google product, I'm afraid this
time it is different. Google has a similar alternative to outgrow and to
completely replace Hire which is called Byteboard [0].

[0] [https://byteboard.dev/](https://byteboard.dev/)

~~~
roguecoder
That only appears to cover engineering hiring, whereas Google Hire was a
general ATS. Byteboard definitely isn't a replacement yet, and it isn't clear
that it aspires to be one.

------
Havoc
Starting to think that the key is to build your toys on a VM you control. That
way nobody can take them away

Proprietary stuff is starting to become flakey not in the uptime sense but
pure lifespan. Almost like planned obsolescence became a thing with gear

~~~
vturner
I'd love this, a private server that ran apps (running on my box at home or
maybe on an AWS instance) I can access via a web browser: no more senseless
version upgrades with all the UI changes to boot, dropped file formats,
license key nightmares, and of course ended products.

~~~
Havoc
Do it!

It comes with it's own set of challenges, but I've found with the advent of
docker it's quit easy to test running your own xyz server.

------
roguecoder
There is no reason this needs to be a SAAS product, and at this point we
should know better than to trusting any SAAS product offered by Google.

I wish they would take the approach of making it trivial for me to host an
open source version myself on Google Cloud rather than just throwing away the
work: it would let them keep making money and mean that I could actually have
enough faith to use their products.

------
hysan
This is surprising considering how many companies I've seen use Hire in my
current job search. Was it not profitable? I wonder what the backlash is going
to be for all the companies that spent time integrating it into their hiring
workflows.

------
blaisio
Does anyone have recommendations for good alternatives? We were sure this
would be a good idea when moving to it. :(

~~~
aeternum
We use Lever and have been pretty happy with it. Easy to use and good
integrations.

~~~
cj
We used Lever too. Until the renewal price came. $10,000+ doesn’t make any
sense if only planning to hire a handful of people / yr

~~~
roguecoder
That was the biggest advantage of Google Hire: it was actually affordable as a
startup.

~~~
jmtame
This is the main reason I built Agave Hire (agave.com). I wanted something I
could easily customize, and also wasn't expensive.

------
mrbonner
I just have the worst nightmare: Google abandons Photo. I have all my photos
synced in Google Photo and remove duplicate in my iPhone. If they shut it
down, am I screwed?

~~~
elaus
Well Google might be very kill-happy with their own products but at least they
always give an early notice so everybody can at least take out their data and
move to another service.

So even if they shut down Photo one day you will probably have time to
download all your photos. Even today you can just download all your photos at
once if you have already deleted them from your phone/computer.

Btw you should be aware that if you bulk-download your photos from Google they
might be in lower resolution and they will be missing some information (e.g.
the geo-coordinates). So it might be a good idea to also store your (original)
photos on your own devices.

------
dmix
If it was successful why not sell it and let it live on?

~~~
ehsankia
I wonder if it has to do with Diane leaving and Thomas being the new CEO,
trying to cut the smaller stuff. Especially with Hire was basically the
project of Diane's company that Google acquired.

~~~
tobyjsullivan
This seems reasonable. Google acquired Bebop in 2015. I think Google earn outs
are usually three years. She left in 2018.

Hire would have been launched by the acquired team, all of whole would have
had a similar three year earn out. If the few key people leave, suddenly
there’s nobody left to maintain the product.

------
a3n
Is this related to the EU accusing Google of favoring their job search product
on relevant Google searches?

------
naedish
Interestingly one of the hire support links in the announcement goes to the
invalid address [http://perezmiguel/](http://perezmiguel/). I'm guessing that
is the person who worked on the announcement document.

------
LaserToy
I preordered Stadia. I think I made a mistake.

------
NickATS
SmartRecruiters offers a lightweight version of our enterprise product for
around a similar cost. We are also offering a free data migration and
Recruiting AI seat for current//former Google Hire customers. Just give us a
shout if interested.

[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/resources/get-a-
demo/?utm_so...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/resources/get-a-
demo/?utm_source=linkedin&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=ghire)

------
amitutk
Phew ... tragedy averted. I ranted earlier about them [0]. We didn't use
google Hire exactly for this reason. And they were more expensive than
existing software while providing few features with less polish.

And yes, they had a more aggressive sales force pushing the product, who would
cold call, play the discount game, etc.

This could have been a good value add to the G-Suite. Alas.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18160658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18160658)

~~~
machiste77
Same. I'm from a product/tech background and working with a People (aka HR)
team these days. Google Hire looked very appealing since we're on Gsuite but
now I'm really happy that my spidey-senses told me not to take the risk.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19556214](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19556214)

------
Yhippa
What a bummer. By far the best candidate management software I've used. I
guess it's not too crazy complicated where another company couldn't ape all
the features.

------
noeloc
I'm the CTO and co-founder of [https://hirehive.com](https://hirehive.com),
we're an ATS built for small to medium sized companies. Our pricing is based
on the number of open roles at a time. We've been around for over 5 years and
have great set of features to help your hiring process, including custom
application forms and multilingual hiring. Check us out or get in touch.

------
roy-baladi
I think Google, as most do, underestimated the time and effort it takes to
build a recruiting suite, even for the SMB market. I've spent 5 years
SmartRecruiters as PM and in partnerships. It's taken 80 engineers a good 5+
years to build a clean solution that can scale globally with different local
customs, job boards, assessments, and regulations.

------
roystonvassey
I think there should be a law that mandates orgs offering SaaS products
(probably, with a min. base of users, say >100) to open-source their code, if
they decide to sundown it. It almost appears to be the bare minimum, from a
consumer protection perspective, for a responsible company (or, even Google)
to do.

------
CaliforniaKarl
I did not know that this was a product, but it kindof makes sense, especially
if you can leverage existing G Suite offerings.

I don't know how many companies were using it, which probably explains why it
is being sunsetted. And they're giving it a year before turning it off.

------
reeeeee
Why do they cancel this product? Are they losing profit over this? Were they
working on any new features? If no new features are required, would it be such
a hassle to just keep the product working without assigning engineers to it?
Only support?

------
atdt
This is a good decision, reflecting the wisdom of Silenus, who, legend goes,
once mused that the best thing is not to be born, and if already born, to die
quickly. Google is intent on gaining the lead in Cloud, and this was a
distraction from that.

------
ckorhonen
My first thought was "Wait, didn't they only launch this a year or so ago?".

------
tmlee
This product was fairly recent if I'm not wrong, just slightly over 2 years
old

~~~
jldugger
IIRC, it was an acquihire situation. The founder sold their company to Google,
presumably as a condition of accepting a role as the head of Google Cloud.
She's no longer at Google, so it makes some sense that they're not running her
service at a loss.

~~~
ra7
Do you mean Diane Green? What the company's name that was sold to Google?

~~~
kijiki
Bebop

~~~
cj
I thought you were joking, but the name really is Bebop...

[https://www.bizjournals.com/bizwomen/news/latest-
news/2018/1...](https://www.bizjournals.com/bizwomen/news/latest-
news/2018/11/google-cloud-ceo-diane-greene-departing.html?page=all)

"Greene joined Google in 2015 when the search giant bought her startup, Bebop,
for $380 million."

$380mm sounds like a pretty great signing bonus.

Edit: I shouldn't have spoke so soon re: the signing bonus joke. Looks like
she ended up donating her $150mm share: "Greene intends to donate $148.62
million of those proceeds 'to a donor advised fund.'"

------
guessmyname
Google Hire is being replaced by ByteBoard
_—[https://byteboard.dev/](https://byteboard.dev/) —_ which started at Area
120, Google’s incubator.

------
stanislavb
Another addition to the Google Graveyard [https://www.saashub.com/google-
graveyard](https://www.saashub.com/google-graveyard)

------
Kiro
As usual a lot of talk in these threads from people who have actually not used
the product in question but just love bashing Google for "cancelling
everything".

------
kensai
Is there a comparison/review of all hire tools for startup and small
businesses? Every Applicant Tracking System looks so expensive if you are not
heftily funded...

------
blackoil
Was it a showcase project for Bebop platform? Doesn't seems to be kind of
project that Google should own/launch. 380 MM$ seems too much for this
product.

------
shubidubi
when was the last time Google had a successful consumer-facing product? looks
like they just keep shutting down products in the past few years.

------
foota
I'm surprised by this move seeing as it seemed to be fairly heavily marketed,
but the deprecation timeline seems generous.

------
nikolay
Don't trust Google with anything!

------
irrational
Google doing what google does best.

------
jmtame
Founder and CEO of Agave.com here. We're a new player in the space and we've
focused on making it easy for startups to get going quickly with an ATS that
doesn't suck. If you're interested in a demo or getting an invite to join (we
haven't launched publicly yet), shoot me an email at jared@agave.com.

------
RocketSyntax
For a GCP role, a Google Hire person interviewed me >,<

------
a3n
> While Hire has been successful, we’re focusing our resources on other
> products in the Google Cloud portfolio.

The corporate equivalent of "spending more time with his family."

------
mrnobody_67
calling it a "success" and then shutting it down? talk about talking out of
both sides of the mouth.

------
nkkollaw
Google is the new Yahoo.

They cannot keep services running for more than 24 months.

I would be terrified about starting to rely on any new service they create.

------
yawz
Another one bites the dust.

~~~
lapnitnelav
Somewhere on their product usage dashboard there's a button automatically
injected. "Let me sunset that for you"

------
sjg007
Never heard of it..

------
RestlessMind
At this point, I have started seeing Google as a miniature of contemporary SV
(with all its good and bad stuff). Lots of random products thrown out to the
user only to be cancelled in a few years? Check! Occasional massively
successful (and actually useful) products? Check! Lip service and virtue
signaling for fads du jour (eg. diversity)? Check! Actual behavior hinting
towards prioritizing profits over all else (eg. lots of low-wage contractors
in lieu of full time employees)? Check!

So it won't be a surprise if there are internal pitching sessions where
Product Managers would be pitching their ideas to VPs just like YC demo days.
Then get started with 2-3 engineers, put out the product, take it to some
decent success level (eg. US-only, English-only, Android/iOS-only launch),
pocket your promo, move on, rinse and repeat!!

The real question for me is is this all by design? Could it be that they want
exactly this kind of setup? I won't be surprised if Google leadership is
thinking this way...

~~~
atdt
Could you please explain what you mean when you say diversity is a fad du
jour? I'd like to believe you didn't mean to say something this ugly.

~~~
RestlessMind
Sure, I will engage. I believe there is a minority of population for whom
diversity is really important. Based on my first hand experience, I am seeing
that most of the people are simply apathetic to it, even within senior
management. This manifests externally (eg. lack of serious diversity enhancing
proposals, movement of diversity stats over the last four years, keeping low
wage workers as contractors instead of full-time employees etc). Depending on
how senior you are, you can also see this internally where diversity is given
mere lip service (similar to other issues like technical debt or
accessibility), but no real sticks and carrots are used (eg. making diversity
efforts a part of performance reviews).

If you wonder whether your company leadership is serious about diversity,
check if it matches its actions with its words. Mine doesn't!

------
LaserToy
I preordered Stadia. I think I made a mistake.

~~~
DuskStar
You're only realizing this now? I think this Penny Arcade [0] is relevant...

0: [https://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2019/06/10/stadioid](https://www.penny-
arcade.com/comic/2019/06/10/stadioid)

~~~
LaserToy
I worked for a gaming company, so, mostly curiosity. I do believe it is going
to fail.

------
meow_mix
classic

------
tanilama
Google's side projects keep being joke and untrustworthy, not even newsworthy
material.

------
person_of_color
I always felt this was a hack on top of GForms.

~~~
roguecoder
It turns out that's basically all I need to run a hiring process :shrug:

------
AzzieElbab
I thought Google stopped hiring. Had no idea this product exists

------
daviddavis
Just out of curiosity, what happens to the engineers that work on these
projects that get shutdown by Google? Do they get laid off?

~~~
throwaway94a9e3
Lord no. My thinking was "I wonder what high-priority project required the
talent that was working on Hire that they had to reorg the teams to it and
kill the product."

I don't think Google has ever had any layoffs. (The use of contractors allows
many companies to downsize without actual layoffs, but I don't think even that
strategy has really been the case during Google's history so far, which has
been growth heavy and cash rich for the most part.)

------
hellofriends
Hey friends. Lever is a great ATS so definitely check them out.

Another one to add to the list is attract.ai (ATS + automated sourcing and
engagement), intelliHR (HRIS) and Greenhouse.io (ATS).

